# Treats have a drawback?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Might be time to move to a variable reinforcement schedule, i.e. give a treat randomly, every 3rd cue, then every cue, then every 5th cue, etc. Mix it up, so she knows that a) you HAVE yummy treats on you and b) that you are unpredictable about when you will dispense them. Over time, you can use longer and longer intervals, and the dog will actually work HARDER to try and earn a treat. Karen Pryor has a very good explanation of the how/why variable reinforcement works in her book. Good luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Could it be she is getting older and now wants to test my dominance or something? I know she is working on being top dog with my whippet, but not getting very far with that.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks JE! That sounds like a great idea. Why didn't I think of that? I guess I have been so busy teaching her things and rewarding her, I didn't think it totally through. I am home the next few days, so will work on doing that. 

I first noticed the issue when my dog park started not allowing treats. She usually comes tearing over full blast the moment I call her to Come. After a few times at the dog park with no treat, she realized there was a differencd there. She stopped, looked at me, looked at the dog she was playing with and ignored my come command for the first time in months. 

I better nip this in the bud. She must come immediately when called. It is a safety issue.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm still working thru this 'treat' thing . . training myself, mostly. lol Tonka couldn't care less abt treats but when Spud smells them in my pocket he'll almost never leave me alone. 

Last nite I had left a treat in the pocket of my hoodie and threw the hoodie on my bed. I found the hoodie dragged out into the hall, with the treat chewed out of the pocket, and then he peed on it to boot! Grrrr!! lol

My education continues....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy waits till I've got into bed and put the lamp out, then slips off the bed to see if there is anything left in my pockets. She is very quiet and careful - often I only know because the pockets are inside out next morning!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> often I only know because the pockets are inside out next morning!


LOL, fjm. I wish...  

My pocket doesn't even _have_ an outside now. It was between him and the treat . . so he ate it first.  lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Is Spud the one you were going to foster for the breeder? I am sorry your hoodie is all chewed up now. 

fjm, I can just picture your pockets. That is so cute.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

With treats I would hide them around, have them in my pocket sealed up, alternate treat types and sometimes not give anything, and those cesar dog food packages are great because Its impossible to smell you have something, its plastic and safe to eat out of and is quick to deliver.All to make the treating random, to make them think even when you don't have anything you could pull out a awesome treat. 

Bambi did the same at about the same age and at home I would let her out, run back in to get some treats and run from her and call her then surprise her with the treats. after that started working I used a cesar package a couple times when calling her in, she never wanted to go in, now she comes reliably because she just might get something great.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

cats, is that Jaden in your avatar? Wow. I wish you were near me. I would bring Bonnie to you in the blink of an eye. I so wish I could get this dog into a great trim. It's been frustrating even though my groomer is sweet and Bonnie loves her. Bonnie has good hair, but always looks a bit chopped up. sigh.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Yes that's him when he was 10 months. If I were near I would love to groom her. She looks like she is heading in the right direction though, she looks good in your show pictures.


----------

